# Back Up Bow?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheerioette said:


> When going to competitions, does anyone carry a spare bow with them, just in case? You know... in case your arch nemesis appears. :laser:
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself into this sport, so I know very little; however, it seems almost a little silly to have two bows that are exactly the same? I mean, it makes sense, but at the same times seems a little... boring. If you have a back up bow... do you have the exact same model as your main bow, or do you carry a different bow that might shoot a little different, but is otherwise just as good?
> 
> ...


Man, PLEASE do something about your signature. AT rules state the following: 
5. Please limit your signature block to 5 lines or less, and size #2 or smaller.

As far as a backup bow, yes I carried one for a while, but do not any more - I just carry my "shop" with me with all my tools and spare parts.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*Exasperated*

You sound exasperated... didn't think it was that bad. 

But no need to break out AT rules... asking nicely goes a lot further.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheerioette said:


> You sound exasperated... didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> But no need to break out AT rules... asking nicely goes a lot further.


Hmmm, thought I asked nicely - and 5 lines "includes" blank lines.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I usually don't carry a back up bow anymore. Modern bows are built well enough that they typically don't break (unless you're jarlicker)...I do carry parts and tools to do just about any work that might need to be done for a quick repair...

15-20 years ago, I wouldn't go to a "big" tournament without a back up ...stuff seemed to be breaking all the time back then...


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheerioette said:


> You sound exasperated... didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> But no need to break out AT rules... asking nicely goes a lot further.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, thought I asked nicely - and 5 lines "includes" blank lines.



Never said you didn't?? Just a FYI... that you could have just asked, but I see you must be a stickler for rules... :bounce:

And there are no blank lines in my signature, but thanks for the heads up. 

Lets keep this on topic though.... anyone else with a spare bow??


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Yepper*

I’m a very new-b in this sport, but I do have a back up that I take to the larger competitions. They are not the same bow (see my sig), but it is my intention to use the more forgiving Pro Elite when I may be a little off my game and the more aggressive Ultra Elite when I’m feeling “hot”. (I'm still learning to shoot the UE spirals though)

Many here will say this is not really necessary especially when shooting field, but I did something similar when I used to show horses and it worked out very well for me. I guess some habits are a little hard to break…


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No I don't carry a backup bow....like Sarge and Prag said there really isn't a big need to most of the time. If it's local and something happens I just fix it or say screw it and roll on home no biggie it's not a world championship in Estonia 

For bigger shoots I still don't ....if it's indoors and something happens more then likely when something happens your day is gonna be over anyway :doh: for an outdoor event like Nationals....if something happens on the course the likely hood of making it back to the car and getting your bow and then back to the course in the allotted amount of time isn't likely to happen unless your Usan Bolt and then still not likely since the other groups in front of you are going to be shooting. I know of the 4 of us that went to Nationals last year only one of us brought 2 bows....but he was Canadian so he doesn't really count :chortle:

Just head to the range and fix the problem and be back up and running. 

As for having the same or different bow.....the same. Why would I want a back up to be different? Were is the fun in trying to get used to different bows? I have more fun putting them were they are aimed :wink: when I have multiple target bows they are the same.....

Although right now my backup bow is different....that's just because I was trying to decide which one I wanted to shoot :wink: shortly they will all be the same :wink:


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hey guys, I appreciate all the input! It sounds like there isn't too much to worry about. Though I'm a complete newb at this, and knowing how to fix something if it breaks is just something I couldn't do at the moment... so I think I might just have to go "old school" for a while, at least till I learn the ropes. :grin:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When we are talking about something breaking we aren't talking about "major stuff" like a limb....

I mean if my blade breaks....put on a new one....serving...re serve it...there is always someone around that knows how to do it if you don't. I have redone or made a repair for others in the field. Not really a biggie and at big shoots there is always a LAS truck there :wink:...a loop breaks....if a string pops....I may be screwed but sometimes I carry extras but again at big shoots your not always screwed :wink: my rest moves for some reason.....lens breaks.....fiber falls out or pin gets bent or breaks...those type of things other then the string I wouldn't go to a backup bow even if I had one ready to rock. :wink:

Like I said if it was a really big shoot overseas or something major and I was a "big dawg" then I would carry a backup.....I hear more of bows getting lost on flights then equipment problems these days :wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*backup bows*

Keep you stuff up, watch your nocks, and forget the backup. Very hard and time consuming to shoot two different bows well, even "identical" bows, imho.

But, I would take one overseas.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I've had just about everything except for my bow break.

In 1994 I had a sight bar shear off. 

Back around '99 I was shooting Redding and watched my sight housing roll down the hill on the 50-yard mule deer. 

In both cases of those I did finish, but the results weren't pretty. I also lost a peep in Redding, and slipped another one in, but it wasn't too good for my score either.

I had an arrow rest break back in Kentucky...superglued it and finished with noticeable detriment except for the shot it broke on.

I rarely carry a backup bow, even though I have a few at home. I carefully select my accessories anymore to keep from needing much.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't have two identical bows. For local shoots I take my target rig, and that's it. For a weekend shoot like Cumberland I'll take that, and one of my hunting bows with an HHA slider on it just so I can continue shooting if something would happen to my primary. Never needed it though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If something happens to your bow UM....your not not coming down off that monster that is the Hill to get another bow and then trudge back up there....and I would put money on it that unless your on one of the first 5 or 6 targets your group isn't gonna wait the hour or more it would take for you to get back :chortle:

Unless your bow blows up....one of us or a combination of us will have it fixed shortly :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> No I don't carry a backup bow....like Sarge and Prag said there really isn't a big need to most of the time. If it's local and something happens I just fix it or say screw it and roll on home no biggie it's not a world championship in Estonia
> 
> For bigger shoots I still don't ....if it's indoors and something happens more then likely when something happens your day is gonna be over anyway :doh: for an outdoor event like Nationals....if something happens on the course the likely hood of making it back to the car and getting your bow and then back to the course in the allotted amount of time isn't likely to happen unless your Usan Bolt and then still not likely since the other groups in front of you are going to be shooting. I know of the 4 of us that went to Nationals last year only one of us brought 2 bows....but he was Canadian so he doesn't really count :chortle:
> 
> ...


Screw you! :chortle:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

A back up bow won Lancasters this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> A back up bow won Lancasters this year.


Kind of true....it wasn't really a back up bow...it was his indoor bow from the year before.....and at the time it was his main bow he didn't bring another. 

Plus there was nothing wrong with the "main bow". Hoyt just didn't want him to shoot the one that he put a hole in on accident. He still shot fine and he would have shot it if he didn't care :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Kind of true....it wasn't really a back up bow...it was his indoor bow from the year before.....and at the time it was his main bow he didn't bring another.
> 
> Plus there was nothing wrong with the "main bow". Hoyt just didn't want him to shoot the one that he put a hole in on accident. He still shot fine and he would have shot it if he didn't care :wink:


I can tell you that a drill hasn't been within 10' of my CE.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*So...*

So, you guys carry more spare parts than an actual item... like a duplicate scope, or rest?

Anyone carry a spare set of limbs??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nope...not really anyway. I carry extra blades for my rest...and peep inserts, extra lenses, fibers, loops, pins, nocks, tools....

Limbs....heck no. What for? :noidea: if my limbs blow up I am not shooting....the likely hood of a limb blowing is slim to none. Scopes...nope...if something breaks on that I will fix it when I get home if it's local. Local shoots are practice and or for fun....I'm not worried about it. If my scope breaks 99% of the time it's gonna be the rod and if I am at a major shoot I can go to a vendor and get a rod :wink: 

Your really worrying about too much stuff....it's 2010 yes stuff can happen... Mr. Murphy is always out there....but if your shooting GOOD equipment unless something is "wrong" with it to begin with you shouldn't really have an issue.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Cheerioette said:


> So, you guys carry more spare parts than an actual item... like a duplicate scope, or rest?
> 
> Anyone carry a spare set of limbs??


One of the main things I look for in a piece of equipment outside of performance is the likely hood that it's going to break...I shoot bullet proof stuff like pro-tuners for a reason...

I carry extra blades, screws, server and serving thread, peep inserts (and probably an extra peep or 2), points, nocks, spare release (really probably more like 4, but they're likely not all the same...) etc...

If you change your strings regularly, and make wise selections when selecting your equipment, it often goes a long way toward making sure you don't need a back up bow...


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Brown Hornet said:


> ....
> 
> Your really worrying about too much stuff....it's 2010 yes stuff can happen... Mr. Murphy is always out there....but if your shooting GOOD equipment unless something is "wrong" with it to begin with you shouldn't really have an issue.


Haha, I really do tend to over-worry, but I also know that when archery stops being fun, it's time to take a step back. I just like to be over prepared... a neurotic tendency of mine. :biggrin1:

Thanks for all your guys' input!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Cheerioette said:


> Haha, I really do tend to over-worry, but I also know that when archery stops being fun, it's time to take a step back. I just like to be over prepared... a neurotic tendency of mine. :biggrin1:
> 
> Thanks for all your guys' input!


You have more fun when you are shooting instead of thinking about all the "what if's" 

Get quality gear and set it up right....and then forget about it :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have more fun when you are shooting instead of thinking about all the "what if's"
> 
> Get quality gear and set it up right....and then forget about it :wink:


And if someone/someTHING causes your bow to fall from the hook its on at a major shoot, you'll probably be so "upset" that you wouldn't shoot a backup bow anyway.  

NOTE: Cheerioette, you "had to be there" to understand who/what this post is about - some on here know all too well.

BTW: Your signature looks a lot better, but I have to wonder if that character has some secret message in it. :secret: :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And if someone/someTHING causes your bow to fall from the hook its on at a major shoot, you'll probably be so "upset" that you wouldn't shoot a backup bow anyway.
> 
> NOTE: Cheerioette, you "had to be there" to understand who/what this post is about - some on here know all too well.
> 
> BTW: Your signature looks a lot better, but I have to wonder if that character has some secret message in it. :secret: :shade:


 and in this corner.....from NC....Pragmatic.....Leeeeeee

and in the other corner.....the Former Champion of the world.....the Mad One....Jimmy Deeeeeee :chortle:

and your referee for this event....the Brown Hornet


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And if someone/someTHING causes your bow to fall from the hook its on at a major shoot, you'll probably be so "upset" that you wouldn't shoot a backup bow anyway.
> 
> NOTE: Cheerioette, you "had to be there" to understand who/what this post is about - some on here know all too well.
> 
> BTW: Your signature looks a lot better, but I have to wonder if that character has some secret message in it. :secret: :shade:



I really hope that this isn't coming from personal experience.... because, yeah, I would be too upset to even think about shooting, unless it was with my back-up bow (LOL) ... and said person???? :caked: I mean... :nono: :zip:

Thanks and thanks for letting me know that it was obnoxious. It looked fine on my end, but things tend to show up differently on various browsers and computers.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I have back up bows ready for events at a state championship level and above. Unless it is a total bow failure, I go the BH way and fix it in the field unless it is a FITA or target event where we aren't moving through the woods. Then I would just grab the other bow.

I currently shoot 3 Vantage Pro's that are set up for FITA, Field and 3D. The Field one is the backup for the other two and if I go to it, I switch arrows as well. In the winter the Field bow switches over to Indoor....

SB


----------

